# Favorite Romantic Cello Concertos?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Other than the well known war-horses like the Elgar and Dvorak cello concertos, what are your favorite concertante works for the cello from that era and style?

Feel free to discuss your reason for liking the composition. Also feel free to discuss your favorite recordings of the concerto.

By all means discuss one of the war-horse cello concertos if you wish.

Thanks.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Myaskovsky and Atterberg.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A bit later, but style-wise you should be able to enjoy them:

Bax, Finzi, Moeran

For me these are the three 'best' cello concertos that I've heard (and I've heard plenty, including the big names).


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a little lighter than the others mentioned, but I love Offenbach's Concerto Militaire.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

My favorite cello concerto remains the Schumann. But then again, I love everything Schumann composed in concerto form, the neglected violin concerto and the violin fantasy too.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Favorite Romantic Cello Concerto?*

The Finzi.

Especially in _this_ recording:









I remain hopeful that Hyperion will do for the Romantic cello concerto what it did for the Romantic piano concerto, but so far the Cello Concerto series from the label has produced only seven releases since 2005. That includes a handful of wonderful concerti including those of Schumann, Saint-Saens, and Wilhelm Fitzenhagen. The Piano Concerto series is currently at over 80 discs, and well over 150 concertos. I'm not sure there are as many cello concerti as there are piano concerti, but I'm eager to hear a few more than I already know. The cello concerto is one of my favorite classical music genres.

The Finzi Concerto has remained my favorite cello concerto since I first heard it, decades ago. If there's a more satisfying one out there, I'd like to hear it, which is one reason I invest in adding cello concertos to my disc collection.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Schumann: Cello Concerto -Gautier Capuçon (cello)Haitink one of the best of our time.
Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos- Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700) Previn
Joachim Raff - Cello Concerto- Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) Hans Stadlmair
These are high on my list.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Prokofiev - symphony concerto for cello and orchestra.
Walton has an excellent work
Brtiien Cello Symphony but that is a modern work!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The only one I really care about is Dvorak, but Hyperion's "fillers" for the Schumann (with Alban Gerhardt) are worth a try: Volkmann, Gernsheim, Dietrich, all composers broadly in the Schumann-Brahms tradition.

ASIN: B01K8LS3EU









It seems that there have been 6 volumes in that hyperion series so far and only the Saint-Saens and the Schumann are fairly standard repertoire, the rest comparable rarities.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Dvorak remains my favorite. As for the lesser known cello concertos, Volkmann's single movement piece has a quite memorable opening theme. I like this one.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Julius Röntgen who composed three of them and Emil Hartmann worth some attention.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Paul Hindemith's first op.3. It was a youthful work in the late Romantic tradition written in 1915-16 before he formulated his more economic style from 1920 onwards. Still sounds quite assured, though, and I'm glad he found time to compose it before moving on to his next phase.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak is always #1 for me. It's actually tied with Beethoven's violin concerto as my favorite concerto for ANY instrument of ANY era.

After Dvorak, I really enjoy Saint-Saens A minor Cello Concerto.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I also love the Dvorak but the Myaskovsky is a close second. It's all about melody, melody, melody.


----------



## Cristian Lee (Aug 13, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> I also love the Dvorak but the Myaskovsky is a close second. It's all about melody, melody, melody.


Exactly! Speaking of melody my favorite are:

Kurt Atterberg - One of the most beautiful Adagio there is!
Mieczysław Weinberg - Once you hear the melody from the second movement you will never forget it!
Nikolai Myaskovsky 
Carl Reinecke


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love the Schumann. Not only romantic but think it reflects Schumanns' terrible and tragic life.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Quite a bit of modern works already mentioned. That said, I will go with:

Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor (1877)
Dvorak: Cello Concerto No. 2 in B minor (1894-1895)
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor (1918-1919)
Strauss: Don Quixote, a concertante (1897)
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor (1850)


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Dvorák, Finzi and Schumann


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

I will also put in a rec for both the Weinberg and Myaskovsky Cello Concertos. Both are excellently written for the cello. I will add to those two the 2nd Cello Concerto by Kabalevsky. It is a bit strange- especially for Kabalevsky, but it works so well on the cello, with melodies I don't forget.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

more gold than korn


----------



## OCEANE (10 mo ago)

Orfeo said:


> Quite a bit of modern works already mentioned. That said, I will go with:
> 
> Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor (1877)
> Dvorak: Cello Concerto No. 2 in B minor (1894-1895)
> ...


Haydn's No. 1-2 Cello Concerto might be comparatively smeller in scale, but they should be counted (not romantic of cos).


----------



## Cadenza (Sep 24, 2012)

Dvorak
Victor Herbert #2
Saint-Saens
Schumann


----------

